# Feeding Buddy at 6 weeks old



## john martin (Feb 26, 2012)

I brought home Buddy, a 6 week old gorgeous Golden. Im feeding him 3X a day, 6am / noon / 7pm with 3/4 cup per feeding of his old dog food and Go Natural Chicken / veggies mixed at 50/50. I just add a bit of warm water to soften the kibbles.

Since he was seperated from his mom early, I was wondering to subsitute his Noontime feeding with Milk, rather than food. 

What do you think about this? If I do this, will I have to increase food volume during morning and night time feeding?

Thanks.


----------



## Willow52 (Aug 14, 2009)

Don't give him cow's milk, it can cause tummy upsets. He's been weaned so a quality puppy kibble is all he needs.

My guy was given to me at 5.5 weeks. He did fine on dry puppy kibble mixed with a little canned food. He didn't like his food wet with water, but you could try that.


----------



## Thalie (Jan 20, 2008)

No. At six weeks, Buddy does not need milk anymore. Giving him milk has a good chance to lead to diahrrea which is not something you want with a 6 week old pup.

I am not familiar with the Go Natural you are transitioning him to so I cannot advise on quantities right now but three meals a day is the way to go. Adding water is a good idea because not only does it soften the kibble but more importantly it assures he drinks regularly.


----------



## john martin (Feb 26, 2012)

Thanks for the feedback. You're truly helpful. :wavey:


----------



## aerolor (May 27, 2011)

Rather than 3 x a day, I would feed a 6 wk. pup 4 x a day with a good quality puppy food.


----------

